# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  reporting template

## Tacknow

Hope someone can give me some guidance.

I have c100 customers to whom we sell various chemicals from a list of 17 chemicals on a monthly bases.

I need a  basic sales report.

Could anyone suggest a basic template.

And / or a basic tutorial.


Thanks all.

Stay safe.

----------


## alansidman

*Administrative Note:*

Welcome to the forum.  :Smilie: 

We would very much like to help you with your query, however the thread title does not really convey what your request is about. Tell us what you are trying to do, not how you think it should be done.

Please take a moment to amend your thread title. Make sure that the title properly explains your request. Your title should be explicit and not be generic (this includes function names used without an indication of what you are trying to achieve).

Please see Forum Rule #1 about proper thread titles and adjust accordingly. To edit the thread title, open the original post to edit and then click on Go Advanced (bottom right) to access the area where you can edit your title. 

(*Note:* this change is not optional. No help to be offered until this moderation request has been fulfilled.)

----------

